
Uber Poaches PR Chief Whetstone from Google - abetaha
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/05/13/uber-poaches-pr-chief-whetstone-from-google/?mod=WSJ_TechWSJD_NeedToKnow
======
JoeAltmaier
That would mean something if people were cattle that are herded around against
their will. Time to stop using the meaningless word "poach".

~~~
dragonwriter
I think the word "poach" accurately reflects the attitude corporations have
toward their "human resources", even if it doesn't reflect either the legal or
moral reality of the relationship.

